

Who cares about the stock price, Zuck should win the Nobel Peace Prize - ccarella
http://www.sneakerheadvc.com/2012/06/01/who-cares-about-the-stock-price-zuck-should-win-the-nobel-peace-prize/#prclt-X2D9kRdg

======
ImprovedSilence
I think the concluding paragraph really hits on a very good point, and one
that people don't consciously realize too often.

------
voxx
Okay, I am a huge fan of the gay community, but if I was reading the news one
morning and saw that Zuckerboy got a Nobel Peace Prize, you know damn well
that I would spit coffee everywhere. He's done a lot of good, but he's done
just as much bad. I'm not concerned enough to properly counter this article,
but I think I've made myself pretty clear.

